# Craigslist ad from SPOKANE, WA



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

Just saw this on Craigslist...  ....anybody in the area?

*************************************************************
Rats (North Spokane)

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-09-24, 1:51PM PDT



Need to rehome rats as soon as possible. We have 2 males and 4 female. One just had babies. Only have a few days to get them re homed or we loose our home. please help us find new homes for them. Thank you


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

Ignorant people! Arg! I am currently taking in another rat from craigslist. People piss me off.


----------



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

Link? I'm in Washington, and can possibly rescue them.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

http://spokane.craigslist.org/pet/854162658.html

I'm guessing this is the same people...the original ad was deleted...but we don't get all that many rat ads on craigslist...although lately it seems like there's been way more than usual.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, and keep me updated on what, if anything, comes to pass! Cuz, I'm nosey!!


----------



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

I will. I just emailed them a minute ago.


----------



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

I never did get a reply from them...


----------

